# Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen



## banditz (9. März 2005)

ich möchte jezt nicht wissen was euer erster gedanke war  als ihr diese überschrieft gelesen habt . ich hab die frage auch nur gestellt , weil ich von meinem bruder  der zurzeit in Thailand ist  eine nachricht bekommen habe ich solle ihm doch gelben und grünen Fischköder zukommen lassen . da mein bruder eigendtlich kein angler ist  nur 2mal mit mir an einem forellenteich war 
bin ich mir sicher dass er wohl forellenteig meint, was anderes kennt er auch nicht. ich frag mich nur was er in thailand damit will.???????
das zukommen lassen ist kein prob  weil seine tocheter in den osterferien nachfligt. achso er ist auf phuket ..........


----------



## ThomasL (9. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

hallo banditz

hab ich noch nie etwas davon gehört, vor allem auf Phuket nicht, dort ist doch viel zu warm.


----------



## Big Fins (9. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

Also ich tip mal eher auf kleine Catfish die Dein Bruder da fangen will.
Ich weiß aber das es schon Forellen/Salmoniden in Thailand gibt













Die kommen aber eher in den kühleren Bereichen vor, Phuket ist doch zu heiß.
[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Common Name*[/font]Burmese Trout  [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Local Name*[/font]Pla Pak Kwang  [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Scientific Name*[/font]Raiamas guttatus


----------



## wodibo (13. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

Kann ich mir in den Gebirsseen durchaus vorstellen. Ich war zwar noch nicht in Thailand, dafür aber auf Sri Lanka. Und da gibts z.B. in Kandy auf ca 500 Meter den Milchsee. Dieser ist durch die damaligen englischen Besatzer sehr gut mit Forellen besetzt.


----------



## cuxangler (24. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

Hallo zusammen,
sehe das das Thema hier schon etwas älter ist, möchte aber trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich habe 13 Jahre in Thailand gelebt ( 1984-1997 ). Während dieser Zeit sind mir keine Forellenfänge zu Ohren gekommen. Ich selbst habe auch keine gefangen. Es liegt sicherlich nicht nur an dem heißen Klima, die Gewässer und Flüsse in Thailand sind fast alle sehr trübe, was an dem weichen und schlammigen Untergrund liegt. 
Das Angeln selbst in Thailand ist eine Herausforderung für jeden Sportsfreund.
Nicht nur das Hochseefischen raubt manchem Angler die Puste, auch gewisse Süsswasserfische wie z.B. der Pla Krapong, ein hochrückiger Allesfresser mit bis zu 25 KG hat schon manchen Freund das Wort "Ausdauer" gelehrt!

In diesem Sinn,
Petri Heil
wünscht Uwe
 #h


----------



## msdstefan (6. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

Es gibt auf jeden Fall Regenbogenforellen in den Flüssen in der Nähe von Chiang Mai. Hab sie im März selbst gesehen am Doi Inthanon. Wir waren da auf einer Tour zum Gipfel des höchsten Berges in Thailand (über 2500m Höhe). Dort gibt es auch so eine Art Schulungsanstalt für die Bergvölker, wie man höhere Erträge erwirtschaften kann. Da gab es Forellen in einem kleinen Bach. Uns wurde erzählt, dass sie vor einigen Jahren ausgewildert wurden.


----------



## cuxangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt`s in Thailand eigendtlich Forellen*

Hallo,

es überrascht mich das Du in den Bergen nähe Chiang Mai Forellen gesehen hast, aber man lernt ja nie aus! Vieleicht liegt es daran, das es in den Bergen, gerade wenn man sich auf den höchsten dort, den Doi Thanon begibt, doch um einiges kühler ist als im Tal. Im Winter gehen die Temperaturen schon mal an die Null Grad Grenze, während es im übrigen Land auch im Winter kaum unter 10 Grad kommt. Da alles wird aber sicher nicht ausreichen, um eine Forelle am Leben zu erhalten. Das man vieleicht in einem Bach in guter Höhenlage Forellen halten kann, glaube ich schon. Alle anderen Gewässer in Thailand, speziell Flüsse aber, sind meiner Meinung nach für eine Forelle aufgrund der meist zu hohen Wassertemperatur und des sehr trüben Wassers ungeeignet. Auch im Mekong oder im Mae Kok River, haben wir und unsere Gäste in den Bergen nähe Chaing Rai öfters geangelt. Es wurden dort allerdings nur einheimische Fische und vereinzelt Welze gefangen.
Gruß Uwe


----------

